# WTB Adult Sulcata



## Texastort (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi there! If anyone has an adult sulcata they would like to rehome, I live in Texas and have a large yard. I already have two 6 inch ones, and have plenty of space. I'll pay a rehoming fee too. I'm in north texas! Just let me know!


----------



## Laura (Aug 10, 2011)

as long as you arent going to breed... contact a rescue.. they are always looking for good homes for ones in need.


----------



## Texastort (Aug 10, 2011)

Laura said:


> as long as you arent going to breed... contact a rescue.. they are always looking for good homes for ones in need.



Yeah no breeding. Just want to give these guys a good home!


----------



## Laura (Aug 10, 2011)

then a rescue is a great way to go. I have four. paid nothing for THEM,, but housing and heat etc... HUNDREDS! its not cheap to start off.. but once you have everything set up, and if they have grazing area.... its not bad... 
Vet bills.. I havent had it with them.. but all my others!


----------



## Texastort (Aug 23, 2011)

Any one know of any good rescues in Texas?


----------



## RuthieHurry (Aug 23, 2011)

Texastort said:


> Any one know of any good rescues in Texas?



I don't know about Texas, but I do know that Turtle Rescue of Long Island has Sulcatas. We decided to adopt from them, mainly because of the expense that it takes for someone that far North to care for them. Their fee is just the cost to ship the tortoise to you. Some of the ones on their site look to be fairly large.


----------



## Texastort (Aug 23, 2011)

RuthieHurry said:


> Texastort said:
> 
> 
> > Any one know of any good rescues in Texas?
> ...



Yeah i am waiting to get one from there once it gets cooler to ship. There was a guy locally that had one on craigslist and he just couldn't take care of it but wanted 800 for a rehoming fee! Crazy!


----------



## RuthieHurry (Aug 23, 2011)

Texastort said:


> RuthieHurry said:
> 
> 
> > Texastort said:
> ...



Would you happen to be in the Dallas / Fort Worth area, and already approved to adopt? If so, which one of those pretty babies on her website are you getting?


----------



## Texastort (Aug 23, 2011)

RuthieHurry said:


> Texastort said:
> 
> 
> > RuthieHurry said:
> ...



Yes. She is holding Captain and Galileo for me, but I am considering getting a larger one as well with those two or just one large one. I am already approved, waiting for it to drop below 90 to ship, i think it's gonna be a while


----------



## lvstorts (Aug 31, 2011)

Are you still looking?

I just took in a 4 year old, 8 inch Sulcata that I'll be looking to rehome before winter, if all goes well. She's in crappy shape. Resp. infection, low body weight, horrible pyramiding. Typical case of owners not caring about their tortoise and treating her horribly. If you want to see a picture of her see the thread under Sulcatas called severe pyramiding and resp infection questions. 

Let me know if you are interested and/or able to take one that will need lots of TLC.

I also have a 33 pound male aval. Have a tentative home for him but nothing final yet.


----------



## Texastort (Aug 31, 2011)

lvstorts said:


> Are you still looking?
> 
> I just took in a 4 year old, 8 inch Sulcata that I'll be looking to rehome before winter, if all goes well. She's in crappy shape. Resp. infection, low body weight, horrible pyramiding. Typical case of owners not caring about their tortoise and treating her horribly. If you want to see a picture of her see the thread under Sulcatas called severe pyramiding and resp infection questions.
> 
> ...



Probably don't have the resources for one in need of TLC, would love to but probably don't have time. If that big male comes available let me know!


----------



## lvstorts (Aug 31, 2011)

I pm'd you with pictures of the male.




Texastort said:


> lvstorts said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still looking?
> ...


----------

